# Zip-lock packaging bag



## dazzlelicious (May 1, 2007)

Hi there, I am starting a rhinestone embellishing company making my own custom shirts. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find zip-lock bags to fit small women's t-shirts and tanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dazzlelicious said:


> Hi there, I am starting a rhinestone embellishing company making my own custom shirts. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find zip-lock bags to fit small women's t-shirts and tanks.


You can find them at ULine.com I think.


----------



## dazzlelicious (May 1, 2007)

Rodney said:


> You can find them at ULine.com I think.


I have looked at that site, but I can't seem to find the zip-lock type.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's one: Zip Handle Bags - Uline

Also, if you look at the bottom of this page, there are a few different types of resealable bags available in the Specialty Poly Bags section: Retail Bags Plastic - Uline


----------



## dazzlelicious (May 1, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Here's one: Zip Handle Bags - Uline
> 
> Also, if you look at the bottom of this page, there are a few different types of resealable bags available in the Specialty Poly Bags section: Retail Bags Plastic - Uline


Thank you! I honestly just love helpful people like you! There should be more people like you in this world! Thanks!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dazzlelicious said:


> Thank you! I honestly just love helpful people like you! There should be more people like you in this world! Thanks!!


No problem...that's what we're here for 

There may be other vendor sources as well. I remember another member posting one in the forums before...but I can't remember the link.

If anybody else has sources for this type of stuff, feel free to add to this thread


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

I bought my huge zip locks at Ebay. I'm sure some vendors carry small ones.


----------



## oKawa (Apr 26, 2007)

I was thinking of this the other day because I keep getting t-shirts shipped that are just folded any which way and come out of the package wrinkled. Presentation is important to me, so I'm not all that impressed when I get some thing like that, even though the t-shirts are fine. 

I have a heat sealer that I used for greeting cards, so I was wondering if they make t-shirt size plastic bags, I'm sure they do.

Just another option, if you have a heat sealer. I got my sealer from the San Diego Bag & Supply Co. They may have zip locks, not sure?


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> You can find them at ULine.com I think.


I've bought from them - good stuff - good service!  

... Brad


----------

